# Netlea soil....any updates??



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

I was wondering how people are liking the new Netlea soil? Have you found after several weeks that it is still holding the PH below 7? I am getting very frustrated now with Fluval stratum....did my custom nano tanks with it, and at first they were down to PH 6.6....now after couple weeks, they are going back up to 7+ I have driftwood in there and even put some peat moss to help, but it looks like it just doesn't hold the PH down after all.

Will either go with Netlea or ADA, so any updated info would definitely help me to choose between them. thanks.


----------



## Beijing08 (Jul 19, 2010)

http://gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=23221

FYI Netlea shrimp soil is sold out, only Planting Soil left. It's equally as nice, just with a little more nutrients for plants.

And yes, pH remains low, depending on how thick a layer you choose to use.

Not so sure about Fluval's longevity anymore eh? 
Fluval is also not on the cheap side either.

compare: 
8kg (2 x 4kg bags) = roughly $50
9kg bag of Netlea = $40
9kg bag of ADA (by far the best choice out of all) = $46

hope this helps


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Im thinking that maybe going with the ADA is the best way. Tired of the PH swings on the Fluval.


----------

